# Man City Turn It On



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Amazing display!!!!!

City 6 Portsmouth 0

Redknapp zapped


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes Griff and its great to see the blue half of the 'city' do well too however... ...I do hope they don't 'do' another 'Blackburn' or 'Chelsea' by 'buying any titles which is lets face it a farce.

It pains me to say this (as a devoted Liverpool fan) but no one can ever accuse ManU of ever 'buying' any of their premier league titles. They have won these by hard work on and off the pitch with a fantastic youth system and management set up that we can only admire.

I do wish city all the best all the same and hope you do the double over united again this season!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Amazing display!!!!!
> 
> City 6 Portsmouth 0
> 
> Redknapp zapped


It's a disgrace, all brought about by dirty capitalist money .... the soul of football is dead.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

It's great to see the blue true Mancunians doing well, and it's also good to see Griff exulting in the benefits that capitalism can bring.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Is this the club I went to watch as a boy at Maine Road? No it isn't but there can't be many fans in the Premiership that haven't seen many changes brought about by events of recent years. The game is all about money, but then again it always was, just to a lesser extent I suppose. I'm delighted to see my club having the resources to have a go at the next level, who knows in a year or two we might be talking about the big six or seven.

As for yesterday, who can fail to smile at such a magnificent stuffing. 

Here's something I read last week, I thought it was interesting seeing it was from a Liverpool fans point of view. Sorry if it's a little long but he talks a lot of sense IMO.

A scouser's view.

This is a post made on LFC.TV.

---------------------------------------------

A lot of **** has been said about the latest zillionaire takeover of a Premier Leagueâ„¢ club, and itâ€™s taken me a while to figure out what I think as Iâ€™ve been listening to the mostly loaded and vested interest ridden bile that â€˜fansâ€™ and â€˜journosâ€™ have been going on about for the past few days.

The way I see it, there are tons of precedents for injecting money into football clubs, and well pre Chelsea. Madrid had their training ground controversially re-zoned out of greenbelt type status into industrial land and then flogged it to skyscraper developers via the government for â‚¬480m, 10 years ago, and proceeded to sponk the money on players â€" two of which, bought 7 and 8 years ago respectively remain the #1 and #2 world record transfer fees. Zidaneâ€™s record at â‚¬60m in 2001 was about to get beaten in the summer. Who was buying? According to UEFA and Platini, it must be one of these sick Premier League â„¢ sides who have all this dirty foreign money â€" but of course no, it was Madrid again, trying to buy someone from our league. Blatter, Platini and Jesus were disgusted that the poor greasy spotty slave couldnâ€™t be bought for any amount of money. Our fault again then.

In fact, in the last 25 years (but of course not for 7) the world record transfer fee has been beaten. Letâ€™s have a look at which clubs managed it:

3 - AC Milan

2 - Inter Milan

2 - Juventus

2 - Real Madrid

1 - Lazio

1 - Napoli

1 - Newcastle United

1 - Real Betis

Milan with three. They must have made their money honestly through their great success. Or maybe that dirty greasy Mafioso that runs their backassward corrupt country was propping them up all along, a bit like Roman? Of the 13 records there, 9 were by Italian sides, 3 Spanish and then Shearer going to the barcodes. Juventus say that theyâ€™re a good honest club, who just happen to have had their time in the sun paid for by Fiat since 1923. I donâ€™t get how that is any more honourable either. Was UEFA bothered about things getting out of control when Italy ran it, when Madrid broke the record two seasons running at such a high cost that it still hasnâ€™t been beaten? Oddly not.

In fact, I hate defending either the Mancs or Chelsea, but letâ€™s have it right. They have both bought multiple stars for around 30m, but as they havenâ€™t actually raised the bar the way Milan, Juve and Madrid have since they started, itâ€™s clear that theyâ€™re working within a context, a framework and a set of parameters created in Europe. UEFA are only ****** because the English clubs are beating them at their own game â€" and havenâ€™t even moved the goalposts...yet.

Ah, but Citeh have no history â€" say the poor *******s from every other â€˜bigâ€™ club scared of losing a CL place or losing their best players. You know, as if Citeh just started and didnâ€™t have 30,000 watching them in the 3rd division a few years ago and made it back into the top flight on merit (sorry Gillingham). As if they hadnâ€™t won multiple European trophies when Roman was still in nappies. Iâ€™d rather it was them than anyone else, having to put up with the Mancs for that long. .. Oh but Madrid are 9 times European Champions, they have all that history â€" so them being gifted near half a billion euros is different. Balls. Madrid won 5 of them on the spin in the 50s when it was an invitational only, when it made G14 look like an evangelical church, inviting all comers.

But what about them all being dirty foreigners, all these yanks and sheiks are ruining our game and killing our identity, so Iâ€™m told. If you hadn't noticed, we're an island with a long history of immigration, global commerce, crusading, invading and empire building. It's how we do stuff, even St George was a Turk. I know that some more inclusive backward European countries that still have peasants working in the fields mightn't be able to get their head round this. They argue that this investment isnâ€™t fair because of the wages we pay, all of a sudden we eclipse the contracts that they dish out in Spain so it isnâ€™t fair. Letâ€™s not get into fair in the context of Daily Mail readers screaming for our lovely nurses and boys dying in Iraq. But compared to other footballers - More people around the world are watching the Premier Leagueâ„¢ than any others, theyâ€™re playing at a higher level to a far greater global audience. Course itâ€™s ****** fair.

Iâ€™m a Liverpool season ticket holder and I can see right away how this shakes us up. No longer guaranteed a 4th spot in a few seasons time â€" surely that makes us less valuable. We were a shoe in, now we wonâ€™t be. Do I care? Do I ********. Bring it on. Like anyone has a divine right to win games. Like CL money bothers me when Iâ€™m screaming at my 11 ********* to beat your 11 ********* on a Saturday afternoon. (or Sunday lunchtime, but whatevers

In February 1978, Clough broke the million barrier and doubled the UK transfer record to sign Trevor Francis, who ended up scoring the winning goal in the European Cup Final three months later. Did they buy that title? Iâ€™m sure it must have been asked.

The end of football as we know it? Not a chance. Itâ€™s just Cityâ€™s turn. I like going away to City, I love the fans, their songs and having a pint in the Shambles. If they can swap Kaka for cack on the pitch then Iâ€™m made up for them. Out of all of us, they deserve a laugh


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

TBH in footballing terms I couldn't give a toss about the other European countries or the corruption that goes on therein.

Blackburn as are Chelsea are pi$$ pot teamâ€™s with absolutely NO heritage or fan base. Let's hope City knocks United off their perch (granted) but with style not cash!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i personally think its so exciting having these people involved with man city and any club would have loved them to take over.

as for buying success as long as its sustained and not just for a season then who are we to argue ,the premiership is a victim of it own success it bound to attract big investers ,id rather see man citys owners at liverpool we ended up with the guys who used to sit on the balcony in the muppets a right pair of buffoons ,and look at the mess newcastle are in they would take dubai investors right now.

if youre a man city fan right now if youre not excited about the future youre dead basically ,soak it up.

jason.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jaslfc5 said:


> if youre a man city fan right now if youre not excited about the future youre dead basically ,soak it up.
> 
> jason.










Bring it on


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> It pains me to say this (as a devoted Liverpool fan) but no one can ever accuse ManU of ever 'buying' any of their premier league titles.



















Apart for the Fergie babe years, United have bought virtually every title they've won.

An admittedly old list (2006) of the Top 13 UK Transfers

2. Rio Ferdinand - Leeds United to Manchester United, Â£29.1m (2002).

3. Juan Sebastian Veron - Lazio to Manchester United, Â£28.1m (2003)

4. Wayne Rooney - Everton to Manchester United, Â£27m (2004)

12. Ruud van Nistelrooy - PSV to Manchester United, Â£19m. (2001)

13. Michael Carrick - Tottenham to Manchester United, Â£18.6m (2006)

To this list you can add Berbatov (Â£30m), and what is Tevez going to eventually cost them, plus they have a few more bargains bubbling just under this price bracket (Hargreaves for one).

So good luck to Man City, enjoy the ride, but the eventual comedown may be hard to bear. I really do fear for the future of Chelski when Romans had enough of football.................. in fact I fear for football in general. I'm a lifelong gooner, but I'm sick of what has happened to the beautiful game.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You beat me to it! Man utd always like to say they didn't buy a title but when you tot it all up there isn't much difference between them and Chelski!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JoT said:


> You beat me to it! Man utd always like to say they didn't buy a title but when you tot it all up there isn't much difference between them and Chelski!


Yes but bought with money that they have 'earned' through good marketing, fan-base and management - NOT through a 'sugar daddy' Lee & John

Edit :shocking: $hit why am I defending them - I can't stand ManU!!!!! :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What a great night last night; Brighton and Hove Albion, a lower League One club who don't even have their own ground, beat the blue shirted billionaires of Manchester City.

Just goes to show that dirty capitalist money can't buy you passion and belief


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd have been astonished if you hadn't posted with this opportunity laid out for you, but you're at least correct that dirty capitalist money doesn't bring either passion or political belief to ordinary working people who vote at elections


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Blue 41%

Red 31%

Yellow 16%

A dead cat bounce and still 10% behind :tongue2: let's see what next week brings


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> *This is the sort of shite we can expect when clubs are bought by non footballing foreigners, and I depise it.*
> 
> Too much about foreigners and foreign players and *pots and pots of dosh from dubious sources*


:rofl: I love the search function :rofl:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > *This is the sort of ***** we can expect when clubs are bought by non footballing foreigners, and I depise it.*
> ...


Surely it should be renamed the 'Haunt' function?

:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

when I heard the results this morning I was thinking of poor griff and his 6-0 thread :lol:

He who laughs last eh Griff


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > *This is the sort of ***** we can expect when clubs are bought by non footballing foreigners, and I depise it.*
> ...


And dont we know it and dont we know you will milk it dry and dont we know you will maximise ANY point that can be scored. 

Had a boring few days J? :huh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> And dont we know it and dont we know you will milk it dry and dont we know you will maximise ANY point that can be scored.


:bb:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

dickwad!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Jeeserce.........................what a pair of ding a lings................less brains than a mountain goat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Wigan 2 Citeh 1 Brucey ecstatic, Sparky thoroughly pissed right off.

That's football for you.... I wonder if the Gallagher brothers were watching?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

WHAT A COME BACK BY THE MIGHTY REDS! - After 18-years of hurt maybe this year?...

OHHHHH YES!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

stuart dont ,its far too early to be counting chickens we have our patented month without a win to come yet.

as for city they need to fine tune things and a bit of muscle in midfield is need to protect the defence and then they will be a real force.

jason.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, good going forward but a little too easy to get behind and leak pressure onto the back four. Liverpool can and will take advantage of that every time. I had hopes of us getting something out of the game, at 2-0 you think you have a chance, sadly not to be.


----------

